# The Last Stand [all welcome... except for P-funk]



## BigDyl (Jul 31, 2007)

This will be randomly updated.


Anyways, to make it short, I'm getting close to were I want to be, but not quite there yet.  It's going to happen in the next 6 months.


Plan:

Unwavering Diet with a little AAS help, some cardio, and good old discipline.

Volume will be low, as this seems to suit my genetics.  2-3 sets per muscle group every 5 days.  Posting diet is not nessasary, but will consist of slow oats, sweet potatoes, brown rice, cottage cheese, lean ground beef, lean turkey, eggs whole, and whites, blue berrys, banana's, spinach, carrots, cucumbers, whey, etc.


I will post routines intermittently.  Workouts will be supported with BCAA's, and eventually just leucine since it's the only BCAA that doesn't convert to glucose.  I may include early morning cardio preventing catabolism by using leucine.


----------



## fufu (Jul 31, 2007)

good luck!

but what are you goals?


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 31, 2007)

Current Stats:

BF:  14-15%
Bench:  305ish
Squat: 385
Dead:  505
Power Clean:  275

Goals:


BF: 10-12%
Bench:  340-350
Squat:  405+
Deadlift:  520+
Power Clean:  300 would be nice



There are some others, but there is a basic list for now.


----------



## katt (Jul 31, 2007)

What kind of AAS help are you going to have?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 31, 2007)

He needs help scoring gheyness for his anus


----------



## BigDyl (Aug 1, 2007)

katt said:


> What kind of AAS help are you going to have?



test prop, bold, anavar


----------



## goob (Aug 1, 2007)

Holy fuck 'Dyl, that's some impressive numbers.  AAS or not, that's good stuff.

I'm going to check in from time to time, and if there's any slacking, my 'cat 'o' nine tails', will whip you to an inch of your life.....


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 1, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> test prop, bold, anavar



Nice keep you looking dry! How much is it gonna cost?


----------



## katt (Aug 2, 2007)

I like the effects of anavar..


----------



## Jodi (Aug 2, 2007)

Just for you and Fufu


----------



## tallcall (Aug 7, 2007)

So you've come back for more, huh.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 15, 2007)

YouTube Video











Got to love the Rap Cat!


----------



## goob (Aug 28, 2007)

C'mon Dyl.  Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update.Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update.Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update.Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update.Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update.Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update.Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update.Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update.Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update.Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update.Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update.Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update.Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update.Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update.Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update.Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update.Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update.Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update.Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update.Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update.Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update.Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update.Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update.Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update.Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update.Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update.Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update.Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update.Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update.Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update.Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update.Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update.Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update.Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update.Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update.Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update.Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update.Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update.Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update.Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 28, 2007)

goob said:


> C'mon Dyl.  Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update.Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update.Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update.Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update.Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update.Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update.Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update.Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update.Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update.Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update.Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update.Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update.Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update.Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update.Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update.Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update.Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update.Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update.Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update.Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update.Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update.Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update.Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update.Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update.Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update.Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update.Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update.Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update.Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update.Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update.Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update.Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update.Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update.Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update.Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update.Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update.Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update.Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update.Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update.Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update. Update.  Update. Update.



X4651654196465416166416884683213214165469847768435351321321132131


----------



## KelJu (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm really jealous of your deadlift.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 28, 2007)

Yeah, those are some awesome numbers.   

The people demand an update  !


----------

